# Pensacola Pier/Ft. Pickens



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone going out today? I was thinking of heading to one of these two spots, just haven't figured out which one yet or if i'm going now or evening. I just want to be home to see LSU beat Arkansas.

Geaux Tigers


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

beeritself said:


> Anyone going out today? I was thinking of heading to one of these two spots, just haven't figured out which one yet or if i'm going now or evening. I just want to be home to see LSU beat Arkansas.
> 
> Geaux Tigers


Hmmm..... Go Hogs? Yep.


----------

